# whats the difference



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hey guys im curious to knw what the difference is between the viper max winches and the viper elite winches i c that most all of u have the viper max and i gt the elite i was jus wandering is the elite a bad winch i knw that i cost more than the max jus was wandering what is the difference. i love my elite and hope that it holds up.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no. it's just that we couldnt afford the elite  
trust me, i'd really rather have the elite.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ok thats good to hear for a minute ther i thought that i had gotten a bad one


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I would have the elite if it was out at the time I bought mine


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^Agreed... wasnt out when i got my max, so i dont have it!


----------

